

If You're Like Me, Don't Work Remotely - thomasfromcdnjs
http://thinkingremote.com/if-you%27re-like-me,-don%27t-work-remotely?

======
hitchhiker999
As a person who has worked remotely for around 15 years (as a programmer):

Results may vary. It doesn't have to be this way at all.

~~~
teaneedz
Indeed. With the right discipline and scheduling tools, it can work. It does
for me too.

------
lwhalen
I wonder if his 'employees who would definitely work for me again' would do so
if the choice was "work for me again" (presumably in-office) or "work
remotely". I know the answer for me would absolutely be "work remotely". I've
been doing it for the past year, and the gains I've made in productive output
are _incredible_. I can't see myself willingly going back to an office/cubicle
existence ever again.

